# Netzwerk-Designkonzept



## Firephoenix (26. Jun 2011)

Hi,
ich habe eine Designfrage im Bezug auf Netzwerke.
Ich schreibe mit ein paar Kollegen im Moment Hobbymäßig an einer Client-Server-Applikation, die einen Chat und einige Spiele bereitstellt.
Die implementierung von dem ganzen ist jetzt nicht weiter das Problem, sondern eher das Design dahinter.
Einmal läuft ein Chat, der natürlich entsprechend Asynchron an den Client sendet. Dann kann ein Client noch in verschiedenen Spielen sein, manche davon senden nur Rundenbasiert, andere benötigen eine stehende Verbindung.
Ist es jetzt eurer Meinung nach sinnvoller für jede größere Unteranwendung eine eigene Verbindung zwischen Client und Server aufzubauen oder reicht es alle Informationen durch das gleiche Nadelöhr zu hauen und entsprechend zu filtern und an die unterlogik weiterzuleiten?
Gruß


----------



## Unregistrierter (26. Jun 2011)

Mehrere Verbindungen pro Client machen höchstwahrscheinlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## FArt (27. Jun 2011)

Ihr solltet den Transport passend abstrahieren und eine geeignete API verwenden, wie z.B. Apache MINA oder JBoss Netty (oder auch JBoss Remoting).
Das bietet eine Menge Vorteile in der Implementierung und man kann auch später noch Details wie Protokoll oder eine eventuelle Bündelung vornehmen.


----------

